# Reynaud's and Hashimotos



## josey (Mar 10, 2011)

I have had Reynaud's for years, and while I still have it, I wanted to let some here know of what really helps it. I read on another forum to used magnesium oil on your wrists. It doesn't work taken internally. I began spraying my wrists in the morning and in the evening before going to bed, and after a week I noticed the different. As long as I use it I don't have Reynaud's and can even go out in the freezing cold without my fingers turning white. I think it soaks into the skin and relaxes the blood vessels so they don't spasm.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

josey said:


> I have had Reynaud's for years, and while I still have it, I wanted to let some here know of what really helps it. I read on another forum to used magnesium oil on your wrists. It doesn't work taken internally. I began spraying my wrists in the morning and in the evening before going to bed, and after a week I noticed the different. As long as I use it I don't have Reynaud's and can even go out in the freezing cold without my fingers turning white. I think it soaks into the skin and relaxes the blood vessels so they don't spasm.


You know? I believe that!!! We watch this Dr. Becker on TV and he is always talking about magnesium gel.

Now that is fantastical as not much helps Reynaud's; sadly!!


----------

